# ntfs-3g via mount command



## tim-m89 (Jan 18, 2010)

```
ntfs-3g [drive] [mountpoint]
```

works fine but


```
mount -t ntfs-3g [drive] [mountpoint]

mount: [drive] : Operation not supported by device
```

Why is this?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think 'ntfs-3g' is a valid target for the `mount -t` command. Wasn't `ntfs-3g` itself some sort of symlink?


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 18, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't think 'ntfs-3g' is a valid target for the `mount -t` command. Wasn't `ntfs-3g` itself some sort of symlink?



I was thinking the same too (about 'ntfs-3g' not a valid target for `mount -t` command), but from the man page:



> SYNOPSIS
> ntfs-3g [-o option[,...]]  volume mount_point
> mount -t ntfs-3g [-o option[,...]]  volume mount_point



I've never tried mounting ntfs using the latter command though. Have you tried using the force option (though probably it is a bit risky)?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 18, 2010)

I bet it's unedited linux man page


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

Probably. The man file speaks about /dev/hda1, and such.

See also posts #31 - #33 of http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=51796 for the exact same conversation.

As for the 'symlink' I mentioned earlier, I was probably remembering this: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6455 and http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=18502&postcount=15


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 18, 2010)

From http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/fusefs-ntfs:



> Install symlink in /usr/sbin/mount_ntfs-3g, to allow using with 'mount -t ntfs-3g' and in /etc/fstab, after mounting /usr.



http://unix.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/FreeBSD/questions/2008-02/msg01309.html


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2010)

Well, _something_ with a symlink


----------



## tim-m89 (Jan 19, 2010)

But the standard ntfs-3g install creates the symlink:


```
/usr/sbin/mount_ntfs-3g -> /usr/local/bin/ntfs-3g
```

without any custom modifications.


----------

